
Ask HN: How does board recruiting work? - 33W
For startups and established companies, how do you recruit board directors?  Are you looking for established people to strengthen your company&#x27;s focus, or those who can fill a weak point?  What is the vetting process and compensation model?
======
JSeymourATL
Here's a good write-up on Boards > [https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/05/what-
you-need-to-know-abou...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/05/what-you-need-to-
know-about-startup-boards/)

Ultimately, the profile you're looking for is the Old Warhorse who's worked in
and around the same industry/niche you're targeting. They want a piece of the
action, willing to invest and provide advice. And importantly, trust you to
run the day-to-day. Look for former senior operators/builders with deep
personal networks.

~~~
33W
Thanks, that's a great article. I'm also looking at it from the perspective of
building the attributes, skills, etc to become an independent board member in
the future.

I currently sit on the board of my community association, and enjoy the
advisory style of influence. I'd like to continue this experience with
startups, non-profits, or for-profits.

I'm early in my career, and it sounds like a lot of the qualifications are
time, experience, network, or money - but I'd like to take any active steps
that I can at this time.

